# Full correction prices



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok so over the years I have had my cars detailed but never fully corrected, looking at getting this done this year but what is a good honest price for this? So many detailers vary in price it looks like it's around 600 quid some as little as 350 stating 90% of swirls etc removed but can they be trusted? I have always had a problem with the prices they charge and yes it's a skill but I suppose it's the way the detailing world has gone. Before anyone says I have tried it myself but it basically bores me to go around the car 10 times washing, claying, polishing etc.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Pictures of current paintwork mate? Would be interesting to see. Full correction (if it can be done) is usually north of £400.

Also take into account paintwork may need to be wet sanded to rid deeper marks and then the price goes up alot.

TBH any detailer should try and rid as much as possible, even one a single stage correction - I do haha :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah I will sort pics, ok when I say full correction I mean 90% corrected. Imo on a single stage 
polish I cant see how you can get rid of many defects as you wont be using a hard compound. A two stage correction would be better leaving deeper scratches etc.

I would say my car is average condition at the moment with the previous owner using hand car wash places and so poor technic. 
You are on the short list mate to do the work. :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Ian, Daryl is only 5 mins down the road from mine, if you do bring it over to him you should pop over for a coffee and catch-up


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok mate, I will bare that in mind cheers.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I can get a single stage correction with a harder compound and finishes up very well, but following up with the finer grades is always best and makes it pop more.

Marks like that you might want to consider wet sanding the problem areas. But then that section will look alot smoother than the rest, then you think "what will that section look like" and your then tempted to do the entire vehicle. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It does look pretty bad in places but it's up to you to decide what kind of finish you're after and willing to maintain. Put simply, if you shell out 600 quid on a correction/improvement detail to get the paintwork something like, are you going to spend the time and effort to look after it after its been done ?? If not I'd suggest going for a more reasonably priced single stage and just try to improve your washing technique.
The TT is only a little car and doesn't take a vast amount of time to look after, and it can be quite rewarding when you get a good day on it.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

That's the thing I always get asked when people collect their cars - how to look after them properly after the detail has been carried out. They seem to want to learn the correct way of caring for them which is great.

Had this in over the weekend - a Maserati Gransport. This was two stage machine polishing after the painters royally cocked the car up.

This is after the first stage.

Before.


50/50




After.


So this goes to show you can create an awesome finish with the right way of hitting stage one.

And after stage two refinement then waxed.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks really good. Maybe a 2 stage enhancement would be best.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Two stages you'd be nearly perfect depending on how deep the marks are.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow looks stunning not unlike Audi Sepang blue finish.

Agreed 2 stage - one stage will get rid of most swirls but refining brings out the real wow factor.

If you're a right nerd you spend hours refining to the next level but returns diminish and besides anyone that tells you that machine polishing is easy obviously isnt doing it right.

I dont envy guys who do it for a living :lol:


----------

